# Want to build a desktop around 40K, suggestions please..



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2010)

I will build a new PC in two weeks, my budget is 40K. Will I get  good specs in this budget? I only need the CPU+Motherboard+Cabinet, coz  other things I already have(in my signature) and don't wanna upgrade. I wanna stay with  Intel, so please recommend me a good spec. My main purpose is  multimedia, like- playing 1-2 hrs of game (high graphics), watching HD  movies and a lot of surfing per day.
I will keep my current system as a back up.
Thanks in advance.
Regards,
Saurav.


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 3, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> I will build a new PC in two weeks, my budget is 40K. Will I get  good specs in this budget?


Good!!!  You'll get a monster in this budget. You have to buy RAM since DDR2 is outdated and not compatible with current system.

Here's from Intel:
i7 950: 15.4k
MSI X58 Pro-E: 10.4k
CORSAIR XMS3 6GB (3 x 2GB) DDR3 1600 Triple Channel Kit: 7.9k
CM 690II Advanced (Transparent): 6.3k
Total: 40k 
[Local prices are less]

Go for lower Cabby if you want to save money..


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2010)

Well, I think I will stick with Intel Motherboard, and I will never buy a CM PSU again, already have a damaged 600W eXtreme power plus which is just 2 weeks old. So Corsair will be the other option I guess.
Regards.


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 3, 2010)

Errr.. no idea about Intel.. I usually stick to MSI/Gigabyte..
Have seen Intel DX58SO at ITW for 12.6k.. Seems good

BTW, have you included PSU within Cabinet budget??
I thought it was seperate, so quoted a CM cabby... it comes without PSU.
You can trust CM for cabbys

For PSU, Corsair will not be your "other", but "the best" option in terms of value/availability.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2010)

Okay, thanks. But I was searching about i7 950 and everywhere it's stated more or less 25k, have the price fallen recently? They said i7 975 extreme at 59k !!! I am not mentioning the names...
No I didn't include PSU price with Cabinet.


----------



## Death_Knight (Oct 3, 2010)

All prices quoted from SMC (RAM from ITW)
Check Here for i7 950

While buying PSU give a lot of thought about future upgradation, the board can support a LOT... Check the requirements from outervision PSU calculator


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

Don't go for Intel original motherboard go for msi or gigabyte ....i am using msi motherboard for 2 years no problem till now.
Go for what Death knight has said but chose cabinet as coolermaster Haf 922 this is very nice looking cabinet and performs also good believe me...you will amazed by its hot looks and cooling cababilities.
You should also upgrade your graphics card in this budget you should do that if you want to play games in full hd.
Chose N460GTX Hawk 1 Gb is super card for the price i but believe me you able to play hard and in full throttle.

For psu you can go for Corsair Vx 550 or corsair gs 600 depending upon the configuration you chose.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2010)

Thanks guys, but I am not buying a new GPU for now, and if I have to play in HD then I've to change my monitor too, coz it's resolution is 1680*1050, it's 2 years old, and my 9800Gt is not that bad. Actually I never used any Motherboard beside Intel's for last 8 years, that's why I've a lot of faith in them. Anyway, I understand that it's time for some new.
Regards.


----------



## mavihs (Oct 3, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> I will build a new PC in two weeks, my budget is 40K. Will I get  good specs in this budget? I only need the CPU+Motherboard+Cabinet, coz  other things I already have(in my signature) and don't wanna upgrade. I wanna stay with  Intel, so please recommend me a good spec. My main purpose is  multimedia, like- playing 1-2 hrs of game (high graphics), watching HD  movies and a lot of surfing per day.
> I will keep my current system as a back up.
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards,
> Saurav.



do you need a GPU & SMPS or not!!!!


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

Compare to intel original msi/gigabyte motherboard performs quite better and durability also long.My old Intel 945 GCNL motherboard died after 1 year after creating so many problem.So don't go for Intel original also the servive takes quite a long time if the board becomes faulty.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Oct 3, 2010)

i cant comment on intel build quality of mobos but their service is bad. very bad. takes a long time as mentioned by amartya87.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2010)

mavihs said:


> do you need a GPU & SMPS or not!!!!


No sir, no gpu and smps.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ whats your current PSU?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 3, 2010)

My current PSU is a CM Extreme Power Plus 600W, which is damaged, purchased just two weeks ago. Anyway, buying a Corsair 550W tomorrow. Right now I have a 3 years old e-life 500w, which is not good.
Regards.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 3, 2010)

You should chose your smps depending upon your configuration you chose.I talking about buy the psu after you purchased processor+motherboard and ram you chose.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 3, 2010)

^^ that PSU will support almost any card (single, not SLI/Xfire & also no dual GPU card).


----------



## mavihs (Oct 4, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> No sir, no gpu and smps.



then how are you going to be running your system??? are you going to be putting your old GFX card?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 4, 2010)

Yes but not the PSU


----------



## mavihs (Oct 4, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> I will build a new PC in two weeks, my budget is 40K. Will I get  good specs in this budget? I only need the CPU+Motherboard+Cabinet, coz  other things I already have(in my signature) and don't wanna upgrade. I wanna stay with  Intel, so please recommend me a good spec. My main purpose is  multimedia, like- playing 1-2 hrs of game *(high graphics)*, watching HD  movies and a lot of surfing per day.
> I will keep my current system as a back up.
> Thanks in advance.
> Regards,
> Saurav.





ithehappy said:


> Yes but not the PSU



like you said up there, if you want really good graphics, the main H/W to upgrade is your GPU!!!!


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 4, 2010)

I will change it, but not now, don't wanna invest behind it. And I found that most of the newly released games matches my GPU requirement, but not my CPU, that's why I am keen to change the CPU first, GPU later.


----------



## Cilus (Oct 4, 2010)

ithehappy, I have one suggestion for you. At the end of this year both Intel and AMD are gonna launch their new range of CPUs and their is a high possibility regarding their lack of backward compatibility. So upgrading the whole system may at this time may not be the best idea.
What I would suggest you to just upgrade your processor to a high level C2D or Core 2 Quad like Q8300.

Core 2 series are very good processor and high ends one will satisfy all the gaming needs + they will be gr8 at the resolution you've mentioned.
One of our experienced forum members, Asigh also has done the same thing, just upgraded his processor to a C2Q 9XXX series one.

So My suggestion is just upgrade your processor to *Core 2 Quad Q8300 2.5GHz @ 6.5k.

*In the processor support list of your motherboard, C2Q is not mentioned, but in lot of forums,  it is provided that C2Q works with that board. You can find one  link here.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Cilus. But I made up my mind and got the estimation from a store today. It was 38.5K overall, the specs are- (Intel Core i7 950+Intel DX58SO)=25k, 4GB Corsair DDR3 with heatsink=5.6k, Corsair 650W PSU= 6.5k, CM Cabinet 2k. I like the spec, buying after Puja.
Reagards and HAPPY PUJA TO ALL...


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

From which shop did you get the price?But why you selecting intel motherboard you can select MSI X58 pro-e @10.3k.Which is a very solid performance board or you can select board from Gigabyte...actually we are suggesting you a good brand please select what we are saying.As earlier you don't about coolermaster extreme psu and result is your hard earned is wasted that's why i am telling to select msi/gigabyte motherboard.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks Cilus. But I made up my mind and got the estimation from a store today. It was 38.5K overall, the specs are- (Intel Core i7 950+Intel DX58SO)=25k, 4GB Corsair DDR3 with heatsink=5.6k, Corsair 650W PSU= 6.5k, CM Cabinet 2k. I like the spec, buying after Puja.
> Reagards and HAPPY PUJA TO ALL...




From which shop did you get the price?

But why you selecting intel motherboard you can select MSI X58 pro-e @10.3k.Which is a very solid performance board or you can select board from Gigabyte...actually we are suggesting you a good brand please select what we are saying.As earlier you don't  knowabout coolermaster extreme psu and result is your hard earned is wasted that's why i am telling to select msi/gigabyte motherboard.

Happy  Durga Puja to you also/Everybody


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

I think you can understand what i want to say!!!!


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2010)

@ OP

Dont get the Intel Motherboard , Unless u r using for corporate ! U wont see any performance or quality difference with the ASUS , GIGABYTE , MSI motherboards these boards are good as intel boards quality , u ll get lots of features in the other brands

My suggestions 

Core i7 950 - 14.3K 
Asus Rampage GENE - 15K 
Corsair/Ocz DDR3 1600 - 6.5K 
Coolermaster 690 Transparent (not advanced) - 4.5K


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

damngoodman999 said:


> @ OP
> 
> Dont get the Intel Motherboard , Unless u r using for corporate ! U wont see any performance or quality difference with the ASUS , GIGABYTE , MSI motherboards these boards are good as intel boards quality , u ll get lots of features in the other brands
> 
> ...



I think he should avoid Asus brand these days lots of problem  seen in asus motherboards and backed by poor service of rashi peripheral.If also he get good motherboard when problems occur he will not benifited by the sevice of RASHI PERIPHERAL absolutely a bad distributed.

Asus should change change his distributor partner otherwise sales will decrease day by day.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> I think he should avoid Asus brand these days lots of problem  seen in asus motherboards and backed by poor service of rashi peripheral.If also he get good motherboard when problems occur he will not benifited by the sevice of RASHI PERIPHERAL absolutely a bad distributed.
> 
> Asus should change change his distributor partner otherwise sales will decrease day by day.



Asus will not do it very easily ! In india Rashi made a big sale of Asus products since 2004 !

though Rampage Gene board is extreme Good for every purpose ! If not Gigabyte X58-UD5 is another gr8 board


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2010)

Thanks Amartya and goodman for your valuable advice. I just took the estimate guys, it's not the final purchase. I could change anything anytime. I could buy a different MB brand except Intel. But outta my curiosity, What is the problem with Intel boards which the other brands doesn't have? Why you guys avoid Intel? There must be something wrong with Intel boards, what is it?
@Amartya, You are right, I should've asked before purchasing the CM PSU, paying the price now.
Regards.
PS-This site is having a database error.


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 5, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Thanks Amartya and goodman for your valuable advice. I just took the estimate guys, it's not the final purchase. I could change anything anytime. I could buy a different MB brand except Intel. But outta my curiosity, What is the problem with Intel boards which the other brands doesn't have? Why you guys avoid Intel? There must be something wrong with Intel boards, what is it?
> @Amartya, You are right, I should've asked before purchasing the CM PSU, paying the price now.
> Regards.
> PS-This site is having a database error.



Intel boards are good but lack of features , y do u pay  just for enabling ur processor ! 

Lot of features in other brands Provide turbo OCing , USB3 , excellent NB coolers etc...


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2010)

Okay I got it. So which one I am getting then? MSI or Gigabyte? What model? Have heard of Asus Rampage, but it has problem as said above.
Regards.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

You should consider MSI X58 Pro-e or Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R @15k
My choice will on Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R.You should go for gigabyte board its amazing performance board.

Here its review-Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R Review - Overclockers Club


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

Motherboard-Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R
Feature- CPU

Support for an Intel® Core™ i7 series processor in the LGA1366 package (Go to GIGABYTE's website for the latest CPU support list.) L3 cache varies with CPU
QPI

4.8GT/s, 6.4GT/s
Chipset

North Bridge: Intel® X58 Express Chipset
South Bridge: Intel® ICH10R
Memory

6 x 1.5V DDR3 DIMM sockets supporting up to 24 GB of system memory
Dual/3 channel memory architecture
Support for DDR3 2200/1333/1066/800 MHz memory modules
Support for non-ECC memory modules
Support for Extreme Memory Profile (XMP) memory modules
(Go to GIGABYTE's website for the latest memory support list.)
Audio

Realtek ALC889 codec
High Definition Audio
2/4/5.1/7.1-channel
Support for Dolby® Home Theater
Support for S/PDIF In/Out
Support for CD In
LAN

1 x Realtek RTL8111D chip (10/100/1000 Mbit)
Expansion Slots

2 x PCI Express x16 slots, running at x16 (PCIEX16_1/PCIEX16_2)
2 x PCI Express x16 slot, running at x8 (PCIEX8_1/PCIEX8_2) (The PCIEX16_1, PCIEX16_2, PCIEX8_1 and PCIEX8_2 slots conform to PCI Express 2.0 standard.)
2 x PCI Express x1 slots
1 x PCI slot
Multi-Graphics Technology

Support for 2-Way/3-Way ATI CrossFireX™/NVIDIA SLI technology
Storage Interface


    * South Bridge: 6 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (SATA2_0, SATA2_1, SATA2_2, SATA2_3, SATA2_4, SATA2_5) supporting up to 6 SATA 3Gb/s devices
    * Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, RAID 5, and RAID 10

    * Marvell 9128 chip: 2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors (GSATA3_6, GSATA3_7) supporting up to 2 SATA 6Gb/s devices
    * Support for SATA RAID 0, and RAID 1

    * GIGABYTE SATA2 chip: 1 x IDE connector supporting ATA-133/100/66/33 and up to 2 IDE devices
    * 2 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors (GSATA2_8, GSATA2_9) supporting up to 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices
    * Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD

    * JMicron JMB362 chip: 2 x eSATA 3Gb/s connectors (eSATA/USB Combo) on the back panel sup- porting up to 2 SATA 3Gb/s devices
    * Support for SATA RAID 0, RAID 1, and JBOD

    * iTE IT8720 chip: 1 x floppy disk drive connector supporting up to 1 floppy disk drive

USB


    * Integrated in the South Bridge Up to 10 USB 2.0/1.1 ports (6 on the back panel, including 2 eSATA/USB Combo, 4 via the USB brackets connected to the internal USB headers)

    * NEC chip: Up to 2 USB 3.0/2.0 ports on the back panel

IEEE 1394


    * T.I. TSB43AB23 chip Up to 3 IEEE 1394a ports (2 on the back panel, 1 via the IEEE 1394a bracket connected to the internal IEEE 1394a header)

Internal I/O Connectors

1 x 24-pin ATX main power connector Connectors
1 x 8-pin ATX 12V power connector
1 x floppy disk drive connector
1 x IDE connector
8 x SATA 3Gb/s connectors
2 x SATA 6Gb/s connectors
1 x CPU fan header
3 x system fan headers
1 x power fan header
1 x North Bridge fan header
1 x front panel header
1 x front panel audio header
1 x CD In connector
1 x S/PDIF In header
1 x S/PDIF Out header
2 x USB 2.0/1.1 headers
1 x IEEE 1394a header
Back Panel Connectors

1 x PS/2 keyboard port
1 x PS/2 mouse port
1 x coaxial S/PDIF Out connector
1 x optical S/PDIF Out connector
1 x clearing CMOS button
2 x IEEE 1394a ports
4 x USB 2.0/1.1 ports
2 x USB 3.0 ports
2 x eSATA/USB Combo connectors
1 x RJ-45 port
6 x audio jacks (Center/Subwoofer Speaker Out/Rear Speaker Out/ Side Speaker Out/Line In/Line Out/Microphone)
I/O Controller

iTE IT8720 chip
H/W Monitoring

System voltage detection
CPU/North Bridge temperature detection
CPU/System/Power fan speed detection
CPU overheating warning
CPU fan fail warning
CPU/System fan speed control
BIOS

2 x 16 Mbit flash
Use of licensed AWARD BIOS
Support for DualBIOS™
PnP 1.0a, DMI 2.0, SM BIOS 2.4, ACPI 1.0b
Unique Features

Support for @BIOS
Support for Q-Flash
Support for Xpress BIOS Rescue
Support for Download Center
Support for Xpress Install
Support for Xpress Recovery2
Support for EasyTune (Note 5)
Support for Dynamic Energy Saver™ 2
Support for Smart 6™
Support for Auto Green
Support for eXtreme Hard Drive
Support for Q-Share
Bundle Software

Norton Internet Security (OEM version)
Operating System

Support for Microsoft® Windows® 7/Vista/XP
Form Factor

ATX Form Factor; 30.5cm x 24.4cm


Features:

    * Supports new generation Intel 32nm 6-core processors
    * Ultra Durable 3 Technology with copper cooled quality for lower working temperature
    * Supports newest NEC SuperSpeed USB 3.0 with superfast transfer rates of up to 5 Gbps
    * 3X USB power delivery for greater compatibility and extra power for USB devices
    * Provides newest Marvell SE9128 high speed SATA3 storage interface with superfast 6Gbps link speed
    * Supports the newest Intel Core i 7 processors in socket LGA1366 with QPI 6.4 GT/s
    * Revolution energy saving design with DES 2 featuring hardware based Dynamic 6-Gear switching
    * Supports 3 channel DDR3 2100+ memory
    * Scalable ability to both 3 way CrossFireX and 3 way SLI support for ultimate graphics performance
    * Unique hardware control IC to provide more precision voltage control
    * 100% 50,000 hour lifespan Japanese solid capacitors design
    * Patented DualBIOS with dual hardware BIOS protection
    * Supports Dolby Home Theater audio to create a stunning surround sound listening experience
    * Blu-ray playback outputs supported by high quality 108dB SNR ALC889 HD audio
    * Compatible with Window 7 to deliver the best operation experience
    * Meet European Union ErP(Energy-related Products) requirement

 Suggestion-Go for this board.


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

ithehappy said:


> Okay I got it. So which one I am getting then? MSI or Gigabyte? What model? Have heard of Asus Rampage, but it has problem as said above.
> Regards.




Asus Rampage is good board as said by damngoodman999 but the service center of ASUs i.e. RASHI PERIPHERAL is not good.When some problem come you will not get motherboard replaced.
My facing problem with my xfx 8600 gt the fan of the card sometimes working and sometimes not.They not replaced my card actually telling in other forun and forum they facing problem with Rashi peripheral.


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2010)

Wow, you said almost all. Thanks a lot pal. Is Gigabyte service center present in Kol?


----------



## ithehappy (Oct 5, 2010)

amartya87 said:


> From which shop did you get the price?
> Happy  Durga Puja to you also/Everybody


I got it from Velocity Compu System.


----------



## pegasus (Oct 5, 2010)

damngoodman and amartya- did you mean Rampage III Gene?
That is a very good motherboard with great quality and performance and some great features like ROG Connect, Gamefirst, etc.
ROG motherboards are a class apart imho.

Another very good motherboard is the Sabertooth X58.
CeraM!X - Premium ceramic-coating technology provides best heat dissipation 
 TUF Capacitors, Chokes and MOSFETS - Certified by military standard to ensure ultimate durability
 Efficient Switching Power (E.S.P) - Higher Power Efficiency; Higher Reliability 

14.5K approx or less and has 5 years warranty.
Here is a nice review for the same.
ASUS TUF Sabertooth X58 review



> ASUS Unveils the Bigger & Better - E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 Service for Motherboards
> E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 -India's Largest Service Network for Motherboards Now Offers Burnt & Corrosion Warranty on All ASUS Motherboards & Expands Reach to 798 Indian Cities


ASUS Unveils the Bigger & Better - E.L.I.T.E. 2.0 Service for Motherboards


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

Gigabyte service center is there in kolkata.


----------



## coderunknown (Oct 5, 2010)

pegasus said:


> has 5 years warranty.



will Rashi honor this warranty?


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> will Rashi honor this warranty?




No one should believe rashi warranty if rashi also giving 10 years warranty then also it sucks big tme.The product distributed by rashi is like cheap Chinese mobile if problem occur you have to throw the mobile because no one warrants these product.Rashi product like cheap chinesae mobile.STOP BUYING PRODUCT DISTRIBUTED BY 

RASHI PERIPHERAL..f*****k you RASHI PERIPHERAL AND I WILL THROW YOU PEOPLE DUST BIN IF I COULD>


----------



## Tenida (Oct 5, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> will Rashi honor this warranty?




No one should believe rashi warranty policy if rashi also giving 10 years warranty then also it sucks big tme.The product distributed by rashi is like cheap Chinese mobile if problem occur you have to throw the mobile because no one warrants these product.Rashi product like cheap chinesae mobile.STOP BUYING PRODUCT DISTRIBUTED BY 

RASHI PERIPHERAL..f*****k you RASHI PERIPHERAL AND I WILL THROW YOU PEOPLE in DUST BIN IF I COULD>

I am facing problem every time i start the computer i have to manually start the fan of the xfx 8600 gt someone please help ...what could i do related to get the card replaced?PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Piyush (Oct 5, 2010)

^^already answered in other thread


----------



## damngoodman999 (Oct 6, 2010)

@ OP 

Leave the Asus Boards its good , but me too against that rashi Idiots !

Gigabyte service center is present in Kolkata - good service also , gigabyte board Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD3R as mentioned by amartya !

If u see on some low price then go for MSi X58-pro

Good luck ! u need to buy the PSU also so choose mSI itself


----------



## pegasus (Oct 7, 2010)

Sam- Yes.


----------

